# Plane im Gimp erstellt -- Hilfe



## Kleines (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe im Gimp eine Plane erstellt (ca. 1,75x3,4 m). Als Auflösung habe ich 150dpi eingestellt, ich denke das sollte passen. Nun möchte ich online Fotos für diese Plane kaufen, nur ist die Frage welche Pixel Größe?

Die Fotos:

Auto    3456x2304 Pixel -- 29,3x19,5cm 300 dpi 
LKW    4372x2906 Pixel -- 37x24,6 cm 300 dpi
Tacho  3298x2365 Pixel -- 27,9x20 cm 300 dpi

Wenn ich diese Fotos kaufe und auf der Plane einbaue, wird das dann eh nicht zu pixelig? Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine .. Ich müsste die Fotos eventuell etwas vergrößern, wird das möglich sein? Ich möchte die Fotos nicht kaufen und dann passt es überhaupt nicht. Gegoogelt habe ich schon eine Menge, da habe ich nur viel über Vektorgrafiken gefunden aber nicht wirklich verstanden worum es da geht. Hoff mir kann wer helfen


----------



## Jeremy1 (4. Oktober 2011)

1.) Bei Print-Daten sollte man in den meisten Fällen eine Auflösung von 300dpi verwenden. Wenn es große Flächen sind wandelt man es im Maßstab 1:10 um. Hier kommt es aber darauf an welchen Druck du wählst.

2.) Deine Fläche ist in 1,75x3,4 das sind 4961x9638 Pixel bei einer Auflösung von 150dpi! Ich weis nicht wie groß du die Bilder platzierst. Man kann aber in den meisten Fällen davon ausgehen das man die Bilder bis 140-160% aufziehen kann ohne das es extrem zum Pixeln anfängt! Ausserdem wenn du die Bilder auf 150dpi herunter rechnest wird das Bild dann von den Pixel her größer!

3.) Vektorgrafiken sind Grafiken die man nach belieben vergrößern kann ohne das sie auspixel! Weil bei dieser Art von Grafik nur die Anfangs- u. einen Endpunkt bzw. nur die Eckdaten gespeichert! Hierfür verwendet man dann meist das Programm Adobe Illustrator. Denn in den Grafikprogrammen wie Photoshop und Gimp werden meist nur Bitmap´s erstellt, die dann beim vergrößern zum pixeln anfangen!

Ich hoffe ich kann dir damit Helfen!

Lg Jeremy


----------



## Kleines (4. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Tipps, ich werde es so anwenden und schaun was passiert ;-).

Bei der Druckerei habe ich auch schon angerufen, leider ist der Support nicht gerade der Beste.


----------

